# Rumor Has It !!!!!! (Mosquito)



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Rumor has it that My dude Sammy Cappelli did a fishing show today on Mosquito Lake with Joe Thomas of the Cleveland Browns. It should be on FoxSport Ohio in a couple of weeks. Also heard the walleyes cooperated big time , But they always do for Sammy  Good Luck Next Week at The NEWC.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

whats the date? id like to watch that one.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it did happen. The walleyes did cooperate and it should be a good show. On a side note Joe Thomas is a friendly guy that enjoys the outdoors. Glad I got to meet him.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Heard from a reliable source(most of the time) that Sammy, Joe Thomas and D'arcy Egan had a good day on the lake. Some real nice walleye. Those three guys put on a good show....Pete


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Man i'd give anything to watch that show!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks again to D'arcy and Joe for another fun day on the water. We had a decent day and it should make a great show. 
Would like to say thanks to Joe at the Mosquito state park bait shop.....see you next weekend Joe!!!
Thanks to Steve Brownell and Laura Egan.....Also a big thanks to PJ Kerr for using his Ranger as the camera boat. Good Fishing.....sammy cappelli


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

wished the walleye's corporated for me......can't wait for the show......


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

I was out Friday with my kids and ran into them on the water. They had some NICE ones! Can't wait to see the show!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The show will air Tuesday May 18th after the Indians post game show. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Sam! I am looking forward to seeing the show.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

HVAC-MAN said:


> The show will air Tuesday May 18th after the Indians post game show. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


Sam, did you guys fish out of there Starcraft or your Lund? Look forward to seeing you and your 30 minutes of fame.............lol


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

we fished out of my lund


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have Time Warner cable. What channel?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

HVAC-MAN said:


> The show will air Tuesday May 18th after the Indians post game show. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


The original post indicated it would be on Fox Sports Ohio, I'm assuming since you said it will air after the Tribe post game show, it will actually be on Sportstime Ohio, correct?


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

ill be waiting for it. ill have to look on the dvr and record it.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The show will be on STO..Sports Time Ohio..I think it will be the Jig fishing show, not sure when the leadcore show will air...thanks,sammy cappelli


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

You want to see the quality of walleye mosquito lake has, the what,where,when and how of how to get the big boys,don't miss this one.Be ready to be surprised,most of you are not going to believe where this fish come from even after you see it.Maybe the secrets shouldn't be given up?Well to late,be prepared to be amazed.When is the alternate use of a baitwell show being aired?Get ready to see some"look at these!!"


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

when i look at the tv schedule why do i see it as the bird dog show?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I emailed D'arcy and asked him to post a time on this thread...sammy cappelli


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks! i wouldn't want to miss the show


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

The famous walleye tournament fisherman Sammy Cappelli is back on the Outdoors Ohio Show with Joe Thomas and D'Arcy Egan starting Tuesday, May 18 after the Cleveland Indians post game show. The listing says bird dog hunting, but it's wrong and will be changed, probably today.

The listing should be for catching walleyes with Sammy, a shallow-water bite with jig-nightcrawler rigs. Don't miss Sammy's wonderful carp! 

Here's the listing on STO: http://www.sportstimeohio.com/Shows/OutdoorsOhio.aspx?id=153

The show is aired on Sports Time Ohio, which is on almost all cable networks and both Dish and DirectTV. Check www.sportstimeohio.com to find the channel on your network.

And thanks to Sammy for a great time on Mosquito . . . 

D'Arcy Egan


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Can you guys give me a channel number? I have dish? 

thanks!
-Frank-


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The channel number on Dish is 431....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks I dont think I have it though I might?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a reminder..the show will be on tonight at 7:30...good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Tonights the show got it set to record on my dvr cant wait!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

well i watched the show it turned out awsome!..................that carp was a tank!!! nice show guys!


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Great show guys! Those were some nice coldfront eyes! I definately NEED to see the leadcore show as well!


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Great show Sammy! Nice of you to let D'Arcy catch that bass. When you gonna take this BASS guy back out on the water?


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

great show, its on the dvr and never getting deleted. i think that was the north end, If so havent fished past the island in a long long time...


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Great job Gang! Loved the tips, seeing D'arcy and Joe getting schooled, and the CARP! Can't wait for this weather to improve and my work schedule to ease up so I can try it myself.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya that was two thumbs up for sure!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

wasnt able to see the show. i dont have that channel. any chance i could see it on the net? website? thanks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good show guys. Looked great.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Good show, I was however a little dissapponted that it didn't turn out to be a beaver!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Sammy,great show!
Those skinny water eyes are fun to catch.
Oh and the Team OGF sticker looked good on television too!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah It makes me wish my outboard was out of the Marina shop I'd love to get up there and work those weeds with a jig and crawler!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Lewis said:


> Nice job Sammy,great show!
> Those skinny water eyes are fun to catch.
> Oh and the Team OGF sticker looked good on television too!


Lewis, thanks for the OGF stickers, I was hoping that they would get some aire time for OGF, you guys do a great job with this site and I'm happy to be a member of it. I think the leadcore show will be on soon, as soon as it is scheduled I'm sure D'arcy will post something...good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw it all the way to the last commercial but didn't see the "beaver" that he hooked. What was it, a northern?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Carp, snagged in the tail... I'm not sure how long the fight lasted, but it seemed like a looooong time.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

That weedbed looked vaguely familiar. I've never really had the notion to go that shallow,maybe 5 fow but not 2.5. Best part was watching Joe mimic your jigging cadence and of course the carp. Great show felt like I was there You made it look easy


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya it was truely a great show.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

great job on the show......i'm going to try some of your tip's......thank's


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

getting the trailer licsenve for the boat thursday. ill be out on the water this weekend. where was that location. i figure the upper north end but not sure. And where can i get an OGF sticker, i dont have a credit card. can i get one at the causeway bait shop.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Great show bro,just looked like you were holding back though,usually you catch more than that.Hope they keep calling you back,people really enjoy these.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd love to see them do some Saugeye shows from some of the MWCD lakes!


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I missed it. Any youtube, or feeds that people like me who missed it can watch?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Met PJ Kerr at mosquito after work thursday about 4pm, got 12 keeps in a few hours, nothing big but good eaters. Jigging outside the weeds. I think the leadcore show will be on next week. Good fishing...sammy cappelli
here is the schedule...
http://www.sportstimeohio.com/Shows/OutdoorsOhio.aspx?id=153


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

you know i was channel surfing the other day and ran into this show they called it mosquito resavore so i didnt pay attention then i seen one of the boat ramps and i was like thats skeeter.. then i seen a OFG sticker on the boat and got all goosie its just to bad i missed much of the show.. fish master


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The leadcore show was on last nite at 11pm and is suppose to be on tonight at 6, it's a half show on pulling leadcore on mosquito lake....good fishing, sammy cappelli

http://www.sportstimeohio.com/Shows/OutdoorsOhio.aspx?id=153


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

The leadcore show was on last night. I DVR'd it and watched this morning. Great Job Guys. Wished we would have had the whole show of fishing, and not sharing segments with shooting. Can't wait to get out and fish the stumps myself.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw both shows, enjoyed them, and learned a few things I prob. didn't know. We need more of this kind of TV as I am kinda tired of watching old pro bass anglers catching their "pets" from private lakes. I was a little disappointed in what constituted a "keeper". Just me I guess.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sammy knows what size eyes taste the best from that lake. Ever try eating them that size? Young and tender is better than old and weathered. But you can keep or throw back any fish you choose too.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Chaunc, thanks for the backup, what I meant by keeping anything over 14" is what most tournaments consider legal for walleye/saugeye tournaments on lakes with no size limit...like skeeter. C.J. we are thinking about having a SUMMER wed. nite tournament circuit, just a friendly 3 hour tournament, you should think about comming and fishing with us and see how hard it is to pull a 14" fish in the heat of the summer from a inland lake, when the bite is on anyone can catch fish, but when the water warms in the heat of the summer and the bite is tough then you are thankfull for the 14" fish. The leadcore show was filmed on 2 passes over some wavepoints I been fishing for years and it was right after we filmed the jig fishing show. We just wanted to show different techniques on how to catch fish on skeeter, we only had about 6 hours total on the water and filmed 1 1/2 shows. I learned alot from fishing local tournaments like "The WRWA and now The OWF" and everyone should be thankful for websites like OGF and people like Joe and D'arcy for sharing what they know about different lakes and different techniques. This information wasnt learned over nite..this is years in the making. I been fishing the weedbite since the late 80's on skeeter and I learned the leadcore bite over the last 10 years or so from fishing tournaments. Anymore I dont like to post anything on this site because someone is always trying to shake things up. This site is here to share information and help each other out, not to bash anyones opions. You know most(inland lakes) Walleye tournament anglers hardly ever keep their fish even when practicing, I seen a team pull over 13 pounds out of Berlin last Saturday for 4 fish, they had a 25" and a 27" walleye from BERLIN...."BERLIN" THEN...I seen a member of the same team up to his knees in the water after the weigh in to make sure those fish were ok to release, now that is a sportsman....and I'm proud to say he was a WALLEYE Tournament ANGLER from the WRWA/OWF. Anyways good fishing...sammy cappelli

Chaunc lets get together and do this weedbite....it will be a blast!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

HVAC-MAN said:


> Anymore I dont like to post anything on this site because someone is always trying to shake things up. This site is here to share information and help each other out, not to bash anyones opions.
> QUOTE]
> SC-I hope you don't think I was trying to shake things up or "bashing" you(though I fully understand what you mean!). That was not the intention abt. being "disappointed". Maybe a better choice of words would have been "surprised"--I guess I figured the pros only catch the big fish, not the smaller ones like me!
> I'm ignorant about tournament fishing and showed it in the the Erie forum earlier this year by expressing my "surprise" that walleye tourneys don't require live release after weigh-in like most other tournaments(bass and catfish for example). I personally have no interest in competitive fishing since it seems to be more like work than fun. Heck, I'm not that good at it anyways so it would be a waste of time and money for me! I appreciate your sharing info to help us regular Joes(try) to catch more fish and really hope you continue to post. Good fishing to you also!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

C.J. no problem, I just didnt want this to turn into something negative. As far as tournaments go, the local club tournaments are the best way to learn different ways to catch fish, at the weigh in most teams will tell you exactly how they caught their fish..these are friendly tournaments...the tournaments we do bad at are the tournaments we learn the most. Good fishing...sammy cappelli


----------

